# Most comfortable trail saddle by a mile



## rocky pony

I'm just so excited about this saddle that I want everyone to know about it. I'm always surprised that more people don't have it!

It's the Abetta Brushpopper











It's a lot like the Abetta Pathfinder, but it has this REALLY padded memory foam seat, and paired with its padded endurance stirrups, it is by far the most comfortable saddle I have ever tried (and I've tried all of those expensive Circle Y trail saddles, while they were comfortable, they were no comparison)

It's lightweight (19 pounds) easy care because it's cordura and only $413-$455 at the Buy Abetta website at Abetta Brushpopper Trail Saddle


Just thought I'd drop by and advertise


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain

I'm trying to decide between this one and an Australian Stock saddle. I've always loved corduras... so easy to take care of and you can go for rides in the water without worrying as much


----------



## Qtswede

what's the weight & price tag on that abetta? My mom (61) wants a synthetic & I don't know where to start (I'm a rawhide or fiberglass covered wood tree kinda girl, and synthetics just don't come with that.)


----------



## CheyAut

I LOVE my Abetta, and it's just the non-padded saddle!  I'm going to be getting the Trinity (aka Serenity) endurance one though and can't wait  That might be a bad thing though... my Fell requires a wider saddle than my other horses, so the Endurance one will be for him... I'll probably love it so much I'll have to buy a second one for the other horses lol!


----------



## Yogaboy

That saddle does not look conformable to me lol i shall take your word for it


----------



## Tazmanian Devil

If it's not made of leather, you really can't call it a saddle.  (just kidding).

Seriously - I guess you can consider that comfortable for casual riding. But for hard riding or a long day in the saddle, I have always found synthetics can be very un-comfortable.

Of course, we are all built differently and one size doesn't fit all.


----------



## rocky pony

I don't think of Abettas as being synthetic, really. They're made of cordura (nylon), leather, and neoprene. I definitely wouldn't want to be sitting in my


----------



## rocky pony

oops. computer flipped out. I'll continue:

Wintec western all day, but I'd spend the rest of my life in this one here =P


----------



## Maynme

I think it looks comfy with that cushy seat and padded stirrups & I love the fact that it's only 19 lbs. I just hate to spend that much money online because it is such a pain to send back if it isnt what I expect. I wish there were a tack store here that carried them so I could check it out in person!


----------



## rocky pony

Yeah I definitely agree..when we bought it we couldn't find anyone anywhere who said anything about it or that had even heard of it. It was a bit of a risk, but I'm glad we took it and now I'm trying to spread the word wherever I can. =)


----------



## LIndasdesperado

I have a Pathfinder and I love it!!! But then I have had several Abettas and have liked everyone of them. The Pathfinder is the best so far. It has lots of ties and rings for attaching saddle bags and what ever else you need. I have had mine for about 3/4 years now and it is holding up well. I put alot of miles on it.


----------



## Maynme

Thanks for the tip, I am going to need a new one by next year so I saved it to my favorates! I am not sure what size I would need though. The one I have now is a 15 I think but it doesnt seem small by anymeans. 15 is the smallest they have listed so I am wondering if there sizes run smaller and I would need to go bigger. And would it fit my horse. Buying a saddle is kinda scarry for me.


----------



## Picture Perfect

Just looking at it makes me want to curl up and sleep. :lol:


----------



## rocky pony

Maynme said:


> Thanks for the tip, I am going to need a new one by next year so I saved it to my favorates! I am not sure what size I would need though. The one I have now is a 15 I think but it doesnt seem small by anymeans. 15 is the smallest they have listed so I am wondering if there sizes run smaller and I would need to go bigger. And would it fit my horse. Buying a saddle is kinda scarry for me.


I'm pretty sure that they run normal, I think they're just extra limited for some reason..I thought it was weird too. But the one we purchased seems true to size


----------



## rocky pony

Picture Perfect said:


> Just looking at it makes me want to curl up and sleep. :lol:


You should try sitting in it!  I swear that it's played a part in making my mom more comfortable riding her horse. She's always struggled with fear issues with horses, and she's so much more confident lately. I swear it just makes you feel like you're riding on a big pillow, it's very comforting


----------



## Jillyann

Maynme said:


> Thanks for the tip, I am going to need a new one by next year so I saved it to my favorates! I am not sure what size I would need though. The one I have now is a 15 I think but it doesnt seem small by anymeans. 15 is the smallest they have listed so I am wondering if there sizes run smaller and I would need to go bigger. And would it fit my horse. Buying a saddle is kinda scarry for me.



I just bought an abetta barrel racing saddle. Its going to be here anytime tomorrow!!!!

But anyways, I know what you mean about how it can be scary buying a saddle. I dont have much money right now as it is, but Horseloverz.com has a good return policy if for some reason it doesnt fit your horse, or you, and they are very well priced! you should give them a look!


----------



## QHDragon

I think my dressage saddle is the most comfy trail riding saddle, or my collegiate all purpose because it was extra squishy. I don't like riding in a western saddle for more than an hour because my butt and ankles start to hurt, but maybe I just haven't been riding in the right western saddles. :lol:


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

I think I may just have to take you up on your advice! I like the stirrup concept, I have serious problems with my knees, and it all seems to be stirrup related. As soon as I'm in the saddle for more then a few hours, I'm in agony. I'm convinced it's the angle of the twist, and I've been interested for awhile in trying something new in hopes to aleviate the problem.

I love my Western to death, but it's sure no long distance saddle.


----------



## rocky pony

QHDragon said:


> I think my dressage saddle is the most comfy trail riding saddle, or my collegiate all purpose because it was extra squishy. I don't like riding in a western saddle for more than an hour because my butt and ankles start to hurt, but maybe I just haven't been riding in the right western saddles. :lol:


Definitely not! Grr if I could only get you in this saddle! Haha
I have a dressage friend who felt just the same way but we sat her in this saddle and her mind was changed pretty quickly =P


----------



## rocky pony

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I think I may just have to take you up on your advice! I like the stirrup concept, I have serious problems with my knees, and it all seems to be stirrup related. As soon as I'm in the saddle for more then a few hours, I'm in agony. I'm convinced it's the angle of the twist, and I've been interested for awhile in trying something new in hopes to aleviate the problem.
> 
> I love my Western to death, but it's sure no long distance saddle.


I think you will be very satisfied if you choose this saddle! The stirrups were a bit stiff when we first bought it, but that's pretty normal, and with a little water and a broomstick through the stirrups overnight we were good to go


----------

